# Guided Imagery



## msortwell (Jan 4, 2017)

I am not sure that this is the right place for this thread but . . .

I really need some *informed* insights on this matter. I was recently reviewing the Web Page of the Presbyterian church. Like most church web sites, it described something about each member of the staff and a bit about their families.

In the description regarding the discipleship pastor I read the following, "Pastor Jack is married to Mrs. Jack, a certified *Guided Imagery Therapist*." I have changed the names because it seemed appropriate to do so.

Other resources provide a listing of additional skills and qualifications possessed by "Mrs. Jack."

Bible Study..., Short Term Missionary -..., Training Programs, Public Speaking, Guided Imagery, Prayer Imagery, Stress Management, Prayer, Healing, Terminology, Bible Study, Wellness, Holistic Health, Stress, Pain Management, Personal Development, Meditation, *Reiki,* Grief Counseling, Wellbeing, Mindfulness, Life Transitions.​
My limited experience and understanding of "guided imagery" and Reiki left me with a clear impression that such practices would be incompatible with a Christian walk.

Should I be horror-struck at this situation, or am I ignorant regarding some legitimate way in which these practices can be aligned with a godly lifestyle and embraced such that a Presbyterian church can be comfortable advertising the practice in this manner?


----------



## Dachaser (Jan 4, 2017)

msortwell said:


> I am not sure that this is the right place for this thread but . . .
> 
> I really need some *informed* insights on this matter. I was recently reviewing the Web Page of the Presbyterian church. Like most church web sites, it described something about each member of the staff and a bit about their families.
> 
> ...


 I was in Charasmatic circles for a time, is this anything like what they called visualization?


----------



## msortwell (Jan 4, 2017)

They appear to be two sides to the same coin . . . as it were. An online article (referenced after the quote) provides a few more insights.


"To explain what is meant by Imagery as oppose to Visualization, Patricia Norris, Ph.D. states:

*Visualization is the consciously chosen, intentional instruction to the body. Imagery is the spontaneously occurring "answer", qualifier and modifier from the unconscious. *

Thus, a two-way communication is set up by the interplay of visualization and imagery. The visualization acts as a message to the unconscious, the images are messages from the unconscious to consciousness, much as dreams are.

Dina Glouberman, Ph.D. and author of Life Choices, Life Changes – The art of developing personal vision through imagework, clarifies this by saying : The commonly used term ‘visualization’ conjures up the idea of creating visual images, which many people, including myself, find difficult to do. Images can be sensed, felt, heard, smelled and even tasted as well as seen."

- See more at: http://www.holisticshop.co.uk/articles/guided-imagery-visualisation#sthash.Wz2MGMV8.dpuf​
Some sources seem to speak of "guided visualization" and "guided imagery" as largely synonymous.


----------



## TylerRay (Jan 4, 2017)

Frankly, the "guided imagery" thing seems to be just fooling around with the faculties of our memory. Sounds silly,

Reiki, on the other hand, is Eastern Mysticism and witchcraft. It implies pantheistic notions of universal "energies," and is totally incompatible with the Christian Worldview. Sounds like this lady is chin-deep in pagan mysticism.

Is this a PCUSA church?


----------



## msortwell (Jan 4, 2017)

It is PCUSA. Information I have (but not first hand) is that the church may be leaving the PCUSA.


----------



## TylerRay (Jan 4, 2017)

I kind of figured as much. I think all of that Eastern hooey gets a pretty big following in the liberal churches. If it were a Reformed church, it would probably result in closer shepherding, probably including disciplinary action.


----------



## VictorBravo (Jan 4, 2017)

Things called Guided Imagery and Creative Visualization are loaded with New Age baggage and often approach occult practices. Steer clear of that sort of thing.

Unfortunately, perfectly wholesome things are appropriated into a gnostic form of will worship. Something similar happened with meditation.

Still meditation is good, when the object of meditation is Scripture. Likewise, some kinds of visualization is helpful and benign.
Sometimes I'll close my eyes and imagine myself going through a task before undertaking it. Going through the steps helps you identify snags or difficulties beforehand.

For example, I recently wanted to fabricate a battery holder attached to a curved bulkhead frame on a boat. I imagined in my mind the curved frame, noted the key areas (again in my imagination) for taking bevels, imagined myself marking the bevels on stock and being careful to account for offsets, etc. I even imagined how to hold the various parts while cutting and then fitting.

After going through that for 20 minutes or so, I proceeded to do in in reality. It was pretty easy because I'd already worked out the difficulties in my head.

I don't see anything wrong with that sort of "guided imagery," but that isn't what the so-called "therapists" are doing.


----------



## Dachaser (Jan 4, 2017)

msortwell said:


> They appear to be two sides to the same coin . . . as it were. An online article (referenced after the quote) provides a few more insights.
> 
> 
> "To explain what is meant by Imagery as oppose to Visualization, Patricia Norris, Ph.D. states:
> ...


 
That is really New Age stuff, as was in a visualizing class that had us image Jesus and have an encounter with Him in our minds...


----------



## johnny (Jan 4, 2017)

I will also imagine myself performing a task and try to discover the obstacles beforehand.
(Especially if I am knocking something up from scratch, saves making mistakes)

However, the technique of guided imagery is also used in occult rituals, and is one of the first things you have to master. 

Quote:
There were two levels to Crowley's rituals (Duquette 1993). The pentagram level involved the lower five Sephiroth, generally used to evoke or banish elemental powers. Experiences of the higher Sephiroth were based on hexagram rituals. Crowley developed ritual geometric patterns, elaborate gestures, and invocations that functioned as guided imagery inducing the state being sought.

Lives in spirit... Precursors and dilemmas of a secular western mysticism... Harry T Hunt.


----------



## jw (Jan 4, 2017)

I can visually imagerazinate -if you will- separating bum tomatoes from the good ones, packing sad bum tomatoes in a bag or basket, and throwing said bum tomatoes at Mrs. Jack during an imagerazination session, completely self-guided, at that!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Edward (Jan 4, 2017)

msortwell said:


> It is PCUSA.



That's a relief. I thought you were talking about a church in a Christian denomination.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## ZackF (Jan 5, 2017)

I've have learned and employed techniques similar to what Vic has explained. Mental rehearsal has gain much traction in sports and performance psychology the last few decades. Whether it is indeed called MR, Psycho-Cybernetics, Theater of the Mind, Mental Playground or other names they all are informed by the same concepts. Two weeks ago I was complimented on my non-nervousness and calm during a job interview. She says my demeanor is extremely rare. There is one humanly speaking reason for that. It's preparation. Not only have I practiced for *that* interview but I had rehearsed many times in my mind. I've even practiced handling myself when stumped by a question. I've done similar mental rehearsal for talks/speeches going back to college. Like my interviewing rehearsals, I even practiced recovering from a lost train of thought, unexpected questions and heckling. The same techniques work in other areas of endeavor such as dealing with challenging employees and responding to sudden negative behavior and speech on the phone and in person. The applications are endless for good or ill.

As with with any human capability MR can be used for evil.


----------

